# Probleme mit Panasonic-Camcorder...



## randomize (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne von einem Panasonic-Camcorder NV-GS15EG-S Videos auf den PC kopieren. Das ist leider absolut nicht meine Materie. Was benötige ich dazu?
Mein PC (Aldi MD3000, Windows XP) hat folgende Anschlüsse:
- Composite Video In (Cinch, gelb)
- IEEE1394 FireWire
- S-Video
- USB
Der Camcoder hat AV-, DV- und USB-Ausgänge (wobei der DV-Ausgang dem einen, kleineren IEEE1934-Anschluss des PCs verdächtig ähnelt, also gehe ich mal davon aus, es ist das gleiche).

Z. Zt. habe ich nur USB ausprobiert, komme aber offensichtlich nur an aufgenommene Bilder heran (egal ob über Windows XP oder über das mitgelieferte DV Studio). Mit dem DV Studio kann ich die Kamera zwar ansteuern (spulen, abspielen und so Faxen), aber offenbar auch nur Standbilder von der aktuellen Bandposition importieren, bringt mir also nichts, schließlich will ich das komplette Video, keine einzelnen Ausschnitte davon.

Weiterhin war ein AV-Kabel mit drei Cinch-Steckern (rot/weiß, gelb) beigelegt, ich dachte eigentlich, dass müsste in den Composite-Anschluss des PCs passen, aber das ist ja nur einer (für drei Stecker). Also irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch.

Ich werde mir wohl nun ein S-Video- oder ein DV- (FireWire-?) Kabel besorgen.
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das dann klappt? Oder brauche ich vielleicht auch noch zusätzliche Software? Im Augenblick wüsste ich nicht, womit bzw. wie man die S-Video- bzw. FireWire-Anschlüsse benutzt und ansteuert, oder ist das ähnlich wie bei USB, reinstecken und es klappt ganz einfach? Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung davon. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist mir auch nur bedingt hilfreich.

Dank im Voraus.
randomize


----------



## randomize (23. Mai 2004)

Kann geschlossen werden, habe es mit FireWire-Kabel hinbekommen.


----------

